# Project VR......... By Valet Magic.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

I thought I would post a few pics of a car I have always wanted to own and keep it on here showing work that it undertakes during my ownership which I am hoping to be long and sweet :thumb:

So the car in question is a 1996 3 door VW Golf VR6 in a great colour, completely standard bar a filter and back box.
I brought this car last night and hope you enjoy the thread as I will be updating it as and when it receives and work.

So the car in question:



























































































Hopefully coming to a DUB show near you soon :thumb:

Robbie

UPDATE 01-04-2010

A few bits have been done to the VR in the time I bought it and include:

Audio now in place LG LAN9600R head unit, Rockford amp and JBL sub 
Full service including full coolant system change i.e header tank, pipes, thermo and seals
cracked rear light lense replaced with a new unit
Little trick bits for under the bonnet i.e. carbon bits and chrome battery lid.

A few pics:
































































A few more bits added - 14-04-2010

Crystal lights all round, wheels and window tints.





































Next coilovers and then to the bodyshop :thumb:

Update:

Coilovers
new brakes/bearings
Carbon wrap to bonnet
New plates
New radiator


































































Todays little update:

Different wheels (they will be done in gloss black if I decide to keep them)


































Todays little update is a private plate and new splitter (17-06-2010)


















Update:
01-07-2010

all new brakes
ball joints
track rod ends
wheel bearings
body work
refurbed and coloured wheels
matte black wrap.


















































































































































































































Robbie
More to follow soon:thumb:

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice Robbie are you keep it standard or is there change in the air


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Very nice Robbie are you keep it standard or is there change in the air


Well that would be telling


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Well that would be telling


pmsl fair enough make sure u have your helper to help u :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

A nice base to work from, lovely engine that.

Looking forward to seeing it get Zaino'd and modded.


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

Lovely example that if you need a hand with anything just holla


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Lovely mate - I used to love the Nik Saran supercharged one back in the day. Awesome car! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work!

did one of these in dragon green last year! how did you find the spoiler and sunroof seals? The seals had moss around, and the spoiler I did was very dull and very blotchy!

PS: Hope to see you at a show this year! Spring Fest is 11th April mate


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice set of bbs rs's and coils....prob all it need tbh.......

Lovely note out of these....cant beat the sound of a vr....

Enjoy...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Very clean,lovely colour as well


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I do love mk3 Golf's.......and keep it standard, if its going to a dub show it will never be standard lol (they never are!)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks nice Robbie  Guess you didnt need that lift last night after all  

Look forward to seeing what you can do with it... If you need a hand give me a holar (but give me more than a minutes notice..! ) 

Johnny


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely car. I had a MK3 2.016V GTi in black, 3 door ( couldn't quite afford the VR6). It was a fantastic car. You should have many miles of happy ownership.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Congratulations, love those VR6 engines, looking forward to seeing more of it here at DW :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Lovely that Robbie :thumb: :thumb: 

Can't wait to see what you do with it and what it's like after some 'Magic' 

Although to be fair, it looks very good already so you've obviously bought a good one there mate.

Like 'golf548' said earlier: nice set of BBSs and coilovers to drop it down a bit, Zaino'd and it'd look fantastic imo.

Looking forward to the updates


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers for the comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ohh nice robbie! i was thinking about getting a white mk2 this spring! who knows! hopefully see you at a dub show? you going to inters again? i saw your van last year.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like a nice car to start from....

Interested to see what you do to it!

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JPC said:


> ohh nice robbie! i was thinking about getting a white mk2 this spring! who knows! hopefully see you at a dub show? you going to inters again? i saw your van last year.


Yeah I will be there mate :thumb:


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

that was quick you was only talking about getting one the other day, very nice


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

nice car mate, but please for the love of god clean that leather and get rid of all that shine!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice example, needs a bit of TLC but nothing that can't be sorted. :thumb:

Plenty of ideas floating around so keep an eye on this post... 

Alex


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

If I had the space I would never have sold my VR...loved it. Cracking engines, (almost) bulletproof, so much torque and with a few subtle mods can be really, really quick...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like a good solid base to build on Robbie and with all the modded MK3's seen on Edition38, Deutsche Connection, etc I am sure you have plenty of inspiration, oh and ofcourse Alex's knowledge of the DUB scene.........:thumb:

Guessing Zaino will transform that colour, nice buy..........:car:


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

stealth


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought you was getting a Skyline man!

Looks a good one though. I'll keep an eye on this


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dean j said:


> I thought you was getting a Skyline man!
> 
> Looks a good one though. I'll keep an eye on this


Nearly did a deal on one dude untill I realised it only had 2 belts in the back and I must have 3 for the kids :wall:

Robbie


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Nearly did a deal on one dude untill I realised it only had 2 belts in the back and I must have 3 for the kids :wall:
> 
> Robbie


Isn't that what roof boxes were made for?  :tumbleweed:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what you do with that very nice VR :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That's one very nice Mystic Blue VR6  Would love one myself!


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

I had one of these myself Robbie (not the Highline though) for 3 years, same colour, wheels etc (pain to clean). Totally miss the v6 purrrrrr but not the fuel bills...... Look forward to your transformation:driver:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

GTIRed said:


> I had one of these myself Robbie (not the Highline though) for 3 years, same colour, wheels etc (pain to clean). Totally miss the v6 purrrrrr but not the fuel bills...... Look forward to your transformation:driver:


£60 V-Power = 250miles :doublesho


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

You got too many kids then. Sell one.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> £60 V-Power = 250miles :doublesho


Looks about pretty good :thumb:

Have fun .. I remember driving one of those at Millbrooks Handling Circuit ..Great fun.. :driver:

Keep us updated on the mods


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gdavison said:


> Looks about pretty good :thumb:
> 
> Have fun .. I remember driving one of those at Millbrooks Handling Circuit ..Great fun.. :driver:
> 
> Keep us updated on the mods


Will do G.

Gotta love the VR sound :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

robsonavant said:


> Lovely example that if you need a hand with anything just holla


Cheers for the offer mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice motor mate, :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

VR's are fantastic! One of the best sounding engine/exhaust notes EVER!

I dont think this one will be a Highline though as they only came in Diamond Black Pearl and Blackberry Metallic.

It will say it in the V5 if its a genuine Highline.... Worst desision I ever made selling mine, I had the Blackberry.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's lovely. Your on to a winner if there's no rust!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

R32rob said:


> VR's are fantastic! One of the best sounding engine/exhaust notes EVER!
> 
> I dont think this one will be a Highline though as they only came in Diamond Black Pearl and Blackberry Metallic.
> 
> It will say it in the V5 if its a genuine Highline.... Worst desision I ever made selling mine, I had the Blackberry.


Your right :wall: it was sold to me as a highline but discovered today that it wasnt.
Still I am not bothered and love it all the same. :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice one Robbie
looking forward to seeing it no-rice


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

nogrille said:


> nice one Robbie
> looking forward to seeing it no-rice


Its funny you should say that Paul I was only on the NR forum yesterday looking at dates as its been a while :lol: :thumb:

See you soon mate :thumb:


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice motor


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

looking forward to see some magic on the VR rob :thumb:


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

J3FVW said:


> Lovely mate - I used to love the Nik Saran supercharged one back in the day. Awesome car! :thumb:


Is that this one? Browsing Pistonheads I saw this Supercharged VR6

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1409817.htm


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Update on first post.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

thats one tidy looking vr6. I love it


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looking good Robbie :thumb: you planning on keeping the stock steering wheel mate or going for something else?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looking realy good robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Looking good Robbie :thumb: you planning on keeping the stock steering wheel mate or going for something else?


I will be going either mk4 leather 3 spoke or a subtle momo :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wheels and lights added.

Robbie


EDIT:

The wheels are just temp untill the new babys arrive.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a 4x4 Golf with blingy lights and buffer trials to die for in the bonnet :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> It's a 4x4 Golf with blingy lights and buffer trials to die for in the bonnet :lol:


Just the way I wanted it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Wheels and lights added.
> 
> Robbie
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely mate :thumb: I like those new wheels actually, even if they are only a stopgap.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

oooo exciting what body shop you going for?local to ascot or you going to go all out and use xquisite automotive?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

H13BS M said:


> oooo exciting what body shop you going for?local to ascot or you going to go all out and use xquisite automotive?


A friend of the family owns a bodyshop that turns out a few vw show cars a year so will be using him.
Then I will wrap it in something extreme :doublesho

Robbie


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Didnt even notice the stratch in the bonnet first time round.......


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> A friend of the family owns a bodyshop that turns out a few vw show cars a year so will be using him.
> Then I will wrap it in something extreme :doublesho
> 
> Robbie


My guess to you sir is, 'THE phirm'?

There local to our area and i too know a couple of the people who market the company. I maybe wrong though!lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

H13BS M said:


> My guess to you sir is, 'THE phirm'?
> 
> There local to our area and i too know a couple of the people who market the company. I maybe wrong though!lol


No not them mate.

Its going to Tony Paine :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Looking forward to updates, but then I am biased!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Ian 20VT said:


> Looking forward to updates, but then I am biased!


Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Shame its covered in dirt and swirls at the moment!


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

vr power !


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

It's also had the glass tinted (subtle shade), another Valet Magic service. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^^ :lol:

Who works for who in your arrangement, he sells your products and you recommend his .....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> It's also had the glass tinted (subtle shade), another Valet Magic service. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Oh yeah I forgot I tinted the glass :lol: :wall:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

I owned a VR for 3 years and never had a single thing fail on it, awesome cars. 

Looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

ads2k said:


> ^^^^ :lol:
> 
> Who works for who in your arrangement, he sells your products and you recommend his .....


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Updated initial post with:

Coilovers 
new brakes/bearings
Carbon wrap to bonnet
New plates


Robbie


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Updated initial post with:
> 
> Coilovers
> new brakes/bearings
> ...


Steady on 'rude boy'...............:car:

:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Steady on 'rude boy'...............:car:
> 
> :thumb:


It will be alot more rude once the supercharger is fitted :lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> It will be alot more rude once the supercharger is fitted :lol:


Now that will be a seriously quick VR.........:thumb:

You fitting that yourself?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Now that will be a seriously quick VR.........:thumb:
> 
> You fitting that yourself?


No it will be fitted when it has the dyno run and remap but not for a few months yet :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sounds good fella.... Can't wait to see it at Inters and/or Edition


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> No it will be fitted when it has the dyno run and remap but not for a few months yet :thumb:
> 
> *I want it to be as fast as Alex's Mk2 20VT, I know it'll never happen but I'm trying!!*
> 
> Robbie


Edited for accuracy!  :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Edited for accuracy!  :thumb:


:lol:

YOUR gonna need alot of MAGIC to keep up with the VR mate


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks bangin' robbie, get that exhaust polished


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Looks bangin' robbie, get that exhaust polished


I will book it in for a big detail soon :lol:

Not really I will wrap it instead :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Different wheels fitted today pics coming later.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wheel pics added.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Wheel pics added.


Better looking than the previous ones mate, more OEM+...........:thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Ronal TT wheels look good mate, are you going to keep the golf front of go to Vento? I cant decide on mine!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

wheels look better :thumb: looking good.....


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Better looking than the previous ones mate, more OEM+...........:thumb:


I convinced him to ditch the Max Chav alloys! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> I convinced him to ditch the Max Chav alloys! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


:doublesho but then you bought them for yours


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Updated with:

New reg and splitter.


Number plates supplied by Elite Car Care :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice one, you had a result with that plate. :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Defiantly prefer those last rims over the others .. looking good


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

I think I am turning into your unintentional stalker, took my daughter to Legoland today for her 3rd birthday. Heading home at about 2pm to get ready for her party, driving along the A322 heading back towards the M4 and notice a very courteous Mk III Golf in my rear view mirror who firstly flashes to let a lorry in then follows me at a very nice distance, close enough to see the driver and the new plate :thumb: Told SWMBO it's someone off the forum and she said why aren't you waving or something, errrr don't want to look like a complete freak when you would have had no idea who I was  Has it been keyed down the passenger side?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Detailed Perfection said:


> I think I am turning into your unintentional stalker, took my daughter to Legoland today for her 3rd birthday. Heading home at about 2pm to get ready for her party, driving along the A322 heading back towards the M4 and notice a very courteous Mk III Golf in my rear view mirror who firstly flashes to let a lorry in then follows me at a very nice distance, close enough to see the driver and the new plate :thumb: Told SWMBO it's someone off the forum and she said why aren't you waving or something, errrr don't want to look like a complete freak when you would have had no idea who I was  Has it been keyed down the passenger side?


:lol: such a nice guy I am :lol:
The car got keyed by the previous owners girlfriend after she dumped him :doublesho for spending too much time and money on it 
This time next week it will be a different colour so not too fussed :thumb:

Pop in sometime.

Robbie


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Liking the number plate mate, nice touch..........:thumb:

New splitter also looks like a winner..........:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

tt / s3 wheels look ALOT better IMO


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

New brakes being fitted today :thumb:

Then recolour the wheels and a wrap with bodywork by saturday :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Updated with:

all new brakes
ball joints
track rod ends
wheel bearings
body work
refurbed and coloured wheels
matte black wrap.

Robbie


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Flipping heck Robbie, you have been busy...............:doublesho

I think it looks awesome, nice mods mate.............:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The matt wrap look pretty decent, its come along way since you acquired it mate.

But gloss black rims with a matt black wrap clashes a bit, i give you 3 weeks till you change the rims to silver  HA HA HA


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> The matt wrap look pretty decent, its come along way since you acquired it mate.
> 
> But gloss black rims with a matt black wrap clashes a bit, i give you 3 weeks till you change the rims to silver  HA HA HA


No chance, black on black all the way, it's a GTR thing! 

Robbie


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ If you say so, but dont GTR's have grey wheels :tumbleweed::lol:

*Robbies runs off to get some grey paint* :lol::lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ If you say so, but dont GTR's have grey wheels :tumbleweed::lol:
> 
> *Robbies runs off to get some grey paint* :lol::lol:


Indeed they do, but Magic Edition GTRs have gloss black wheels!  :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Sat nav as standard? :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ Sat nav as standard? :lol:


Don't hate the player, hate the game!  :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game!  :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Pro3mark (Apr 27, 2010)

Not a lot to detail there!


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

james b said:


> The matt wrap look pretty decent, its come along way since you acquired it mate.
> 
> But gloss black rims with a matt black wrap clashes a bit, i give you 3 weeks till you change the rims to silver  HA HA HA


Agreed!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I tried it with silver rims before they were coloured and it just didnt look stelth enough or M33N :thumb: 


Robbie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

found the perfect colour.. bournville of the 2011 range Rover chart amazing!!!!


----------



## Kessihktak (Jul 2, 2010)

nice transformation and finish but why do people always use the cheapest tyres available?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Kessihktak said:


> nice transformation and finish but why do people always use the cheapest tyres available?


So tell me, If you were to buy a car with good thread on all tyres would you bin them straght away and buy 4 new tyres?

These tyres do everything I need them to do, so no point changing them just yet :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking good mate :thumb:

I'll have to pop in soon and have a proper look at it.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> So the car in question is a 1996 3 door VW Golf VR6 in a *great colour*, completely standard bar a filter and back box.


Which you then covered over with flat black? Please explain?

The rocker cover looks bad btw. The air bubbles in the lettering, and the uncovered bit makes it look like you ran out of vinyl.



*MAGIC* said:


> So tell me, If you were to buy a car with good thread on all tyres would you bin them straght away and buy 4 new tyres?


I did. The tyres it came with weren't amazing to begin with, and they had done 60,000km. Still had 70% tread, but they were simply old = hardened rubber = poor performance.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

looking good robbie
bringing it down to no-rice next week? lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

nogrille said:


> looking good robbie
> bringing it down to no-rice next week? lol


I will defo be there mate.
I couldnt make it last month due to a few issues with the car but all sorted now :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Any update on this?

How has it been?

Found any problems etc?


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

cracking car mate. got to admit im not a fan of carbon effect - and that bonnet doesnt look like it goes well with the blue imo - but it looks fantastic against the matt black. :thumb::thumb:

not a fan of this however








get the real porker bembos on, much nicer bite than the VW. and they should fit behind the TT wheels (et is 32 iirc on these ) although it is tight.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

TheGooner84 said:


> cracking car mate. got to admit im not a fan of carbon effect - and that bonnet doesnt look like it goes well with the blue imo - but it looks fantastic against the matt black. :thumb::thumb:
> 
> get the real porker bembos on, much nicer bite than the VW. and they should fit behind the TT wheels (et is 32 iirc on these ) although it is tight.


Cheers mate but I dont really want to spend any more on her unless its needed as I will be selling soon :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

aye that is the problem i paid £300 to have my porkers fitted. good if your keeping the car but not so if your wanting to sell


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohhhh dear... another lovely golf ruined.

Sorry Robbie... 10/10 for effort but not my cup of tea at all!

Was all looking good until the dreaded black wrap came out.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This will be going in the for sale section next week guys.


----------

